
Dear advertisers: It’s time to stop supporting BuzzFeed Video - l33tbro
https://medium.com/swlh/dear-advertisers-its-time-to-stop-supporting-buzzfeed-video-10f1f423a645#.qeqa0p5si
======
lacker
I get why the author is annoyed, but that isn't how intellectual property
works.

Let's dig into one example. In 2013 the author made a video series called "How
Do Black People Feel About?", two years later BuzzFeed made a series called
"Ask an Asian", and the author thinks it's a ripoff.

Is it a ripoff? Not unless they are both ripoffs. Looking around, that isn't
even the first thing called "Ask an Asian". The Huffington Post ran a similar
bit a year before either of the video series:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/tetsuro-shigematsu/asian-
bc_b_1...](http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/tetsuro-shigematsu/asian-
bc_b_1778549.html)

All that is going on here is that there is a limited amount of ideas for funny
internet videos, and often you will see a funny video that is pretty similar
to another. That's it. Maybe it was inspired by watching others, but it
doesn't matter. You just can't own an idea as general as "making art with
pancakes".

------
ChuckMcM
Doesn't DMCA work against buzzfeed videos?

